

Ask HN: Getting a CS job in a country other than the US - danejensen

I'm  a graduating math major who is pretty proficient at a lot of languages.  I want to travel for a while before I decide if I will go to grad school or start a start-up.  I was wondering if anyone had any advice about finding CS job in another country.
======
patio11
I encourage folks to consider the global market for their talents -- that's
how I ended up behind a desk in Nagoya. That being said, I have previously
found that people who self-describe as "pretty proficient at a lot of
languages" are inclined to describe "I can comfortably order a meal and ask
directions to the nearest park" as proficiency. They do not always respond so
well to being shown a design document and asked to spot the bug.

(God save me from having to interview one more person who thinks "I have
watched subbed anime. Booyah!" counts as Japanese proficiency.)

~~~
hbien
Damn, I had to re-read this a couple of times. When the OP said "pretty
proficient at a lot of languages", I mistakenly thought he meant programming
languages =]

------
david927
Rule out the EU & Switzerland if you have US citizenship. It's nearly
impossible to get something in Europe if you're not an EU citizen.

I would say, depending on your finances, travel and look. Find the
country/culture that matches your personality best and start asking around
there.

------
hwijaya
Come to Australia. =) From my experience (before recession & before my
startups), it's not hard to find an IT job as long as you know your stuff.
Most employers are willing to support you for permanent residency.

------
medianama
Join a start-up in Bangalore, India.

It'll be a good experience for you. Since everybody speaks/understands
English, you'll not feel out of place.

------
intregus
Get a few years of real experience before trying to find work abroad. CS
degrees are irrelevant for most of the good jobs.

~~~
ighost
> CS degrees are irrelevant for most of the good jobs.

This is only true if you already have significant experience.

------
longint
Are you a US Citizen? You could look for US Government jobs that have the work
done in field locations.

------
vaksel
Join CIA

